# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  تفاوت های عمده ما بین php و node.js

## mohammadsoltani

بی زحمت یکی تفاوت های عمده ما بین php و node.js را بیان کنه؟

----------


## Ali Atom

شما این مطلب رو بخون تا یکم ابهاماتتون کمتر بشه

http://hive.ir/php-%DB%8C%D8%A7-node...7%D8%B3%D8%AA/

----------


## mohammadsoltani

آموزش ذکر شده را مطالع کردم و واقعا مفید بود.حال می خواهم تجربه خودتان را بپرسم که کدامیک برای برنامه نویسی سوکت مناسب تر است و آیا می توان برنامه نویسی سوکت را با node.js نوشت و بقیه کدهای سمت سرور را با php و در واقع تلفیقی از هر دو زبان را استفاده کرد؟

----------


## n0o0b_sina

با خوده php خیلی راحت تر میشه نوشت، بدون کتابخونه آماده ولی توی node.js باید از socket.io استفاده کنید!!!

----------


## cups_of_java

> آموزش ذکر شده را مطالع کردم و واقعا مفید بود.حال می خواهم تجربه خودتان را بپرسم که کدامیک برای برنامه نویسی سوکت مناسب تر است و آیا می توان برنامه نویسی سوکت را با node.js نوشت و بقیه کدهای سمت سرور را با php و در واقع تلفیقی از هر دو زبان را استفاده کرد؟


به دلایل زیر ساختی ند جی اس برای کار با سوکت ها مناسب تره مخصوصن زمانی که مقیاس های بالا مد نظرتون باشه چون تمام IO به صورت non blocking و event driven انجام میشه یعنی نوشتن روی سوکت و دریافت جواب ترد و هسته سی پی یو شما رو اشغال نگه نمیداره.

همین طور واسه کسانی که با جاوا اسکریپ راحت ترن خیلی سریع تر تولید میکنه نرم افزار رو چون هم زبان قدرت بیشتری داره هم تعداد ماژول های آماده و مطمین خیلی زیاده تو ند جی اس...


طبیعن شما می تونید تلفیقی هم بنویسید اما ممکنه کارتون رو شلوغ کنه خب...

----------

